# [Wet Thumb Forum]-UV Sterilizer



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm looking at purchasing a new piece to the puzzle and would like any and all sugestions. I need to buy a UV Sterilizer and I'm using a 2026 Eheim. I'd like to plum it into the out flow but am not sure what size to get. The tank size is the 55 gallon. I know the tube size will be the 5/8" but is it benificial to go big here or will the 9 w lamps do for a 55? What unit did you all settle on if you have one?


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm looking at purchasing a new piece to the puzzle and would like any and all sugestions. I need to buy a UV Sterilizer and I'm using a 2026 Eheim. I'd like to plum it into the out flow but am not sure what size to get. The tank size is the 55 gallon. I know the tube size will be the 5/8" but is it benificial to go big here or will the 9 w lamps do for a 55? What unit did you all settle on if you have one?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I have a 15w AquaUltraViolet Advantage 2000+ running off a Mag5 pump on my 40g. On my 125g I have a CoraLife TurboTwist 3x (9w) being fed by an Eheim 2028.

I was going to get another AquaUV from Big Al's for the 125g, but I was able to get the CoraLife locally for close to the same price, and I was in a hurry to get the tank set up.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

I have a TurboTwist 6X downstream from an Eheim 2128. For your 55, a 6X would allow you to easily kill free swiming ich, but would add 18W of heat to your tank. But maybe you'd want the temp up anyway as another means to control it. A 9W system will control green water, but be marginal on ich and other parasite nasties.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

So Tonka are you saying your placing the unit on your return from the tank?

Bill, Thanks for your recomondations, I was in the same boat. Needed somthing in a hurry too.







A local shop had one in stock too bad I paid more than what I see on the online stores.

Sean


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I've had UV on both my tanks since startup and while I never had any green water outbreaks, I did have a minor case of ich in my 40g tank in the very beginning. This is the tank with the 15w UV, too. Never a full blown outbreak, but several fish with a handfull of dots.

After raising the temp to 88° for three weeks I finally had to do half doses of Jungle Ich Clear twice a day for two days (with 25% water changes between doses) to finally clear the last speck. This was back in March. Haven't seen anything since.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes. Put the sterilizer after your filter.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

I have placed it after the Co2 reactor on the return tube to the tank. The reason is a GW outbreak after trying Maracyn to kill BG slime. The Maracyn didnt work too effectivly and then the GW came in full bloom.

After the last 48 hours the I havn't seen much of an effect so I may have too much gpm flowing through the unit. I hope this isn't a defective unit. It's hard to see if the lamp is on through the eheim green tubing.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I run a turbotwist 3x on the end onf an eheim 2028 for a 100g tank. It seems to have worked great over time although I did bust a quartz sleeve in a move.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Hmmmmm. Thanks James. Now your making me think it isn't working. I need to do a water change any how. Time to un hook the unit an check what is going on....GW is still geting worse.


----------



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

NEVER buy a JEBO UV sterilizer. They are really cheap in price and the quality shows. 
I got it off ebay new for 50 bucks for a 13 watt. The gaskets leaked. If you twist it tight the whole casing splits along the seems. It leaked water all over my carpet overnight. I used JB weld epoxy to seal it up. Had to do it 8 times. I ended up sealing the entire casing-no seam was left uncovered. Then the silicone sealant FALLS off, literally. By the time I had it running the green water had cleared up by itself. Never buy JEBO. Its a cheap clone of sturdier products.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

It's confirmed. Lamp is not working. I went through the trouble of testing it this afternoon while doing an water change and cleanup. The lamp flickers on for a sec then shuts off. Question; Is there a ballast that could be faulty on these lamps? If so is it in the wall wart or is it in the bulb itself?

I just activated an account at the manufacturer web site forum to ask the very same question but wonder if others here have had the same trouble?

I'll call them on Monday as well. DAMMIT!


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Well I spoke to the folks at Energy Savers Unlimited this morning and sent them the proof of purchase. Well see how quickely they turn around some replacement parts.

According to the person on the phone there is a ballast located in the base of the lamp cap. I hope they send me the entire cap assembly with power supply and bulb. Time will tell.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Well finally I have a working unit.

Turned out to be the bulb after all. Friday I made a run to pick up an other bulb after the new part didn't fire the one that came in the kit.

The frustrating part is the new bulb I picked up didn't work either. After another trip for an exchange of the bulb, both power supplies fired the new bulb.

What a pain. Now I can't wait to see how it works for my tank. After cheking when the lights are out I can see the unit is working.


----------

